
U.S. to Ban TikTok and WeChat from U.S. App Stores - hardmaru
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/18/business/trump-tik-tok-wechat-ban.html
======
ryanmccullagh
Originally posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515906)
\- but it was flagged.

~~~
hardmaru
why was it flagged? seems relevant to HN community.

~~~
detaro
Probably because there already is a thread about it?
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515461))
EDIT: and a submission of the commerce department statement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24515540)

~~~
hardmaru
Thanks, that must be it.

dang: feel free to remove this thread if it doesn't add to the discussion.
(would be great if the FT link in the other story has no paywall...)

